# لحن شي ري ني ماريا الكبير(الطويل)



## moncool (5 مارس 2007)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء لحن مرد الابركسيس السنوي لابراهيم عياد

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## zeezooo (6 مارس 2007)

[/B]*أولا سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع المشرفين وكل أعضاء المنتدى 
دى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى ويارب تعجبكم 
ده اللينك بتاع شيرى نى ماريا الكبيرة ( مرد الابركسيس السنوى للمعلم ابراهيم عياد)


http://rs51l3.rapidshare.com/files/19674249/2681543/sharana_marya_ELKEBERA.mp3

مستنى ردودكم الحلوة 
شكرا*


----------



## Fady Naguib (6 مارس 2007)

*الرابط مش مضبوط يارت رابط آخر و شكرا*


----------



## moncool (6 مارس 2007)

الف شكر علي الرد السريع 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## moncool (6 مارس 2007)

بس يا ريت تجبلى اللحن اللي فيه ابراهيم مع الخورس


----------



## zeezooo (7 مارس 2007)

انا مش عندى اللحن مع الخورس 
وبالنسبة لاستاذ فادى الرابطة شغاله وفى اربع اشخاص عملوا دون لود منها


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

ممتاز بس غير الرابط


----------



## zeezooo (21 مارس 2007)

اغير الرابط ليه بس 
هو مش شغال


----------



## trakok (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لحن شي ري ني ماريا الكبير(الطويل)*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

